

Venture capitalists today look far and wide for start-ups - jkopelman
http://www.usatoday.com/money/smallbusiness/2008-08-27-venture-capital_N.htm

======
prakash
I see a lot of this in India. VC firms that you one would typically associate
with tech investment are actually investing in many non-tech markets:

[http://www.vccircle.com/news/sequoia-capital-closes-
second-g...](http://www.vccircle.com/news/sequoia-capital-closes-second-
growth-fund-725-million)

